# Crappy valentine day candy/crappy gifts



## .k. (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone else dread getting those awful conversation hearts that taste like crap but seem to be the classic v-day candy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




whats the crappiest gift anyone has gotten for v-day?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as they are the sweet tart ones, I love them!  I've always had pretty good Valentine gifts, but I haven't had a Valentine in years!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never received a "crappy" gift from anyone. A Gift is a Gift and its never mandatory..., and its the thought that counts.


----------



## .k. (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_As long as they are the sweet tart ones, I love them! I've always had pretty good Valentine gifts, but I haven't had a Valentine in years!_

 
oh i love sweet tarts! i meant those nasty tasting hearts by cheapie brands.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

The Necco hearts? (I think they are Necco...Necco makes horrible candy no matter what) I hate those little nasties. LoL One of the worst candies ever.

I don't think I've gotten a bad gift. Well, I haven't gotten a lot of gifts at all. My mom would get me like little candies or a card. My boyfriend got me lingerie, chocolate covered strawberries, a huge bouqet of flowers, teddy bear, card.....and that was my first and only valentines day so far.

Crappy candy sucks but I don't really care about the gifts so much on V Day.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 14, 2008)

If you have to buy a valentine's day gift and you have been in hte relationship for more than a year....I feel sorry for you.

Lmaest shit ever!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the Brach's conversation hearts...I already ate a whole bag, lol.  Thank goodness I gave up candy for Lent!  Anyway, I think the thought is sweet.  My husband gets me flowers every year.  I got a lovely bouquet of tulips (I know flowers are cliche, but roses are wayyyy too much).  We used to go all out, but now we keep it pretty low-key.  Nothing much in the way of gifts and usually just a nice dinner in because going out is a nightmare.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't think gifts are _necessary _but I hate when people are anti-Valentines Day. For me, my boyfriend is very sweet, but he isnt the suprise-me-with-flowers type anymore. So valentines Day is the one day for him to do that.

I agree, exchanging gifts every V-day isn't really necessary. But doing something special will always be important to me.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't think gifts are necessary but I hate when people are anti-Valentines Day. For me, my boyfriend is very sweet, but he isnt the suprise-me-with-flowers type anymore. So valentines Day is the one day for him to do that.

I agree, exchanging gifts every V-day isn't really necessary. But doing something special will always be important to me._

 

I don't need a special day to spoil my wife......which is why I think it's lame.

I also think that Christmas and other holidays are lame.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2008)

OHHH man...what a crazy memory this brings back!! My nerdy ass, cheap, scrubby, bf in highschool sent me roses in the mail for our 3rd valentines day together. Oh boy I thought...except that they were FAKE and came in a PLASTIC, cystal look-a-like vase. Gross! My mom sold them in the garage sale for $.50 when i went off to college. LOL


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_OHHH man...what a crazy memory this brings back!! My nerdy ass, cheap, scrubby, bf in highschool sent me roses in the mail for our 3rd valentines day together. Oh boy I thought...except that they were FAKE and came in a PLASTIC, cystal look-a-like vase. Gross! My mom sold them in the garage sale for $.50 when i went off to college. LOL_

 

Classy!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I don't need a special day to spoil my wife......which is why I think it's lame.

I also think that Christmas and other holidays are lame._

 
LoL well thats no fun! Christmas is my favorite. V-day has only recently become special after meeting my boyfriend. My birthdays the day after V-day, so i don't really _need_ two days of gifts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nobody should need a special day to spoil their partner. But nobody is perfect lol. I'm the kind of person that likes to do random surprises every once in awhile. My boyfriend...just doesn't get me flowers anymore. He will if he knows whats good for him! 

I only ask for one day a year. Thats not bad. What about on anniversaries, do you guys exchange gifts then?


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL well thats no fun! Christmas is my favorite. V-day has only recently become special after meeting my boyfriend. My birthdays the day after V-day, so i don't really need two days of gifts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nobody should need a special day to spoil their partner. But nobody is perfect lol. I'm the kind of person that likes to do random surprises every once in awhile. My boyfriend...just doesn't get me flowers anymore. He will if he knows whats good for him! 

I only ask for one day a year. Thats not bad. What about on anniversaries, do you guys exchange gifts then?_

 

We pretty much buy each other everything that we want when we want. We actually NEVER exchange gifts........and we can rarely think of anything that we need or want until we see it and impulsively buy it.

Part of this is because I hate the retail hype that comes with holidays and I am a rebellious asshole.......I think the fact that we are both brutally selfish is a reason as well.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 14, 2008)

My fiance makes me homemade cards. He's such a goose.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_We pretty much buy each other everything that we want when we want. We actually NEVER exchange gifts........and we can rarely think of anything that we need or want until we see it and impulsively buy it.

Part of this is because I hate the retail hype that comes with holidays and I am a rebellious asshole.......I think the fact that we are both brutally selfish is a reason as well._

 
LoL well that works too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My fiance makes me homemade cards. He's such a goose._

 
I think that would be so much better than buying one. he got me this really long sappy one last year and just signed his name. thats not special!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 14, 2008)

ugh, i will tell you crappy gift.

Last year, I got a thing of roses from someone(or so I thought) that I really liked. Then I found out a stupid "friend" of mine did it as a joke. The flowers were pretty but i was pissed!


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My fiance makes me homemade cards. He's such a goose._


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_OHHH man...what a crazy memory this brings back!! My nerdy ass, cheap, scrubby, bf in highschool sent me roses in the mail for our 3rd valentines day together. Oh boy I thought...except that they were FAKE and came in a PLASTIC, cystal look-a-like vase. Gross! My mom sold them in the garage sale for $.50 when i went off to college. LOL_

 





Hilly you ALWAYS have the funniest stories!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My fiance makes me homemade cards. He's such a goose._

 
lol I think that's cute.
Hmm...I've never really received any bad gifts for vday. I didn't even get a gift for my bf this year except for a card. We usually would get gifts for each other if it's our birthdays or anniversary.


----------



## breechan (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I won't be getting anything for Valentines day, even though I'm in a 1.5 year relationship. The Valentine's Day customs in Japan are quite different from the west. 

Women give chocolates to their boyfriends, crushes, and men who they feel indebted to (co-workers etc). However, many people refer to the chocolates as "obligation chocolates" because they feel like they have to get really good chocolates for a bunch of people who they don't give a toss about.

Then in March is White day, where the men are supposed to reciprocate. Maybe I'll get something then. I wore pink today anyways, and made brownies for my co-workers. Male and Female!


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 14, 2008)

I LOVE candy hearts!!  I just wish I didn't have to buy them for myself lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_OHHH man...what a crazy memory this brings back!! My nerdy ass, cheap, scrubby, bf in highschool sent me roses in the mail for our 3rd valentines day together. Oh boy I thought...except that they were FAKE and came in a PLASTIC, cystal look-a-like vase. Gross! My mom sold them in the garage sale for $.50 when i went off to college. LOL_

 
Reminds me of a time some way younger guy who liked me.. bought me roses and skateboarded to my house LIke 2 miles or something. with the flowers in his jacket.. They were pretty dead when I got them.... but It was a sweet gesture .


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 14, 2008)

Those hearts taste like chalk.

Valentine's Day is just not a big deal to me though. I pretty much ignore it. 

I do look forward to Independence Day though.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 14, 2008)

The crappiest gift I received (or not received) was from an exboyfriend when he told me "I didn't get you roses or candy, because roses and candy is for saying 'I'm sorry.'" I was like WTF.. what a douche! HAHAH.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_The crappiest gift I received (or not received) was from an exboyfriend when he told me "I didn't get you roses or candy, because roses and candy is for saying 'I'm sorry.'" I was like WTF.. what a douche! HAHAH._

 
Haha. Stupid boys. Reminds me of my Dad. He went up to my Mom and said, "I saw some roses at the store and though of buying them for you, but then I decided why to waste money." I was 11 at the time and thinking, 'WTH? Do you want to get beaten up that badly?'


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never seen the point of Valentine's day. DH is on the same wavelength.  

If you must buy someone a gift on Valentine's, remember that nothing says "I love you" like hardcore porn.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 14, 2008)

The worst Valentine's Day ever for me was last year when the hubby and I miscarried after trying for two years to conceive. But God blessed us with a wonderful son so things worked out in the end. This year the hubby and I went to church and lit a candle for our lost Baby Bean.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I don't need a special day to spoil my wife......which is why I think it's lame.

I also think that Christmas and other holidays are lame._

 
Same here.  I'll buy for the kids at Christmas and birthdays but I don't need ONE day a year to spoil my wife.  We spoil each other all year.


----------



## lara (Feb 14, 2008)

A gift is a gift, regardless of what the gift actually is. Don't be ungrateful about it, just appreciate the sentiment behind it.

Separate to that, if romance (or just appreciating your partner) is something you can only express on one set day of the year then that's a sad and sorry state of affairs.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, it wasn't for Valentine's day that I received something really unusual.  I was taken care of an elderly lady and she passed from natural causes. We were very close.   She was a living little doll.  Her son wanted to give me something special for taking really good  care of her.  He gave me all of his mother's unused enemas.  It was a total of 72 boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw the title of the thread and somehow my mind linked it to that memory.  Who in Hell, but me receives enemas?  Yes, it's the thought.  I know.  Wait!  ???


----------



## *KT* (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^ omg, you'd be the only one, I'm quite sure!

When we first started dating, we did gifts and such, but now we pretty much buy what we want on our own, which makes 'gift exchange' too difficult.  We buy a big ticket item for the house at Christmas, have a really expensive dinner out for birthdays and our anniversary, and takeout on Valentine's (I refuse to deal with the crowds of people).  He still claims the year I bought satin sheets for Valentine's day was the best one ever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're more apt to randomly buy stuff for one another when we see something we know the other would love.  I rather prefer "I saw this and knew you'd love it" on July 8th rather than "Well it's Feb 14th, so I was required to buy you something."


----------



## msmack (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have never seen the point of Valentine's day. DH is on the same wavelength.  

If you must buy someone a gift on Valentine's, remember that nothing says "I love you" like hardcore porn._

 
... and a glass dildo.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 15, 2008)

I got to try out the satin sheets.  That sounds really nice.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

satin sheets suck. They are cold and slippery.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_satin sheets suck. They are cold and slippery._

 
Oh, geesh!    No, I don't want anything cold and slippery.  That's a turn off.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

lol I'm sure the idea of them is nice...kinda like silk. but I'd rather have nice warm soft sozy cotton. Thats just my opinion


----------



## eastsidesunset (Feb 15, 2008)

Am I the only one who likes those Necco hearts? They are delish! In fact, they're the only thing that got me through my crappy birthday...which is on Valentine's day! Honestly, the worst gift I've ever gotten is my stupid birthday. Try and get a reservation somewhere. No one believes it's actually for my birthday, like, people aren't born on holidays or something, haha.


----------



## .k. (Feb 15, 2008)

haha those cheapie hilly stories were the ones i was aiming for! and those heart candies do taste like chalk! i got one from this creepy person i work with...ewww


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

The only thing those hearts were good for was when I was 8 years old and me and my friends would play around and give the funny/silly ones out. Or just read them. 

Then I'd always put them in my mouth anyways and ended up spitting them out. Ugh, I hate those I swear I do. They are good for absolutely nothing in my book lol.


----------



## Evey (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL this thread is funny. The worst v-day gift i ever got was a little tiny bottle of Lucky perfume from my retarded ex boyfriend. That blew chunks. My husband surprised me with a HUGE teddy bear I've been eyeing for the past month yesterday. It was great. I think what made it so special is that he doesn't celebrate v-day. He always surprises me with flowers and sweet things like that. He doesn't feel he needs a specific day to show me how much he loves me but, he went out and bought the teddy for me. I love him!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 15, 2008)

Last year, my husband and I weren't on speaking terms and skipped the whole day.  I was so miserable and upset.  i consider that to be my worst v day.  This year... he made it up to me with flowers, candlelight dinner, and jewelry.  The best valentines day that I ever had.


----------



## Briar (Feb 16, 2008)

Saddest v-day gift ever... When I was a freshman in high school I recieved a rose at school on Valentines'. The card read "from a secret admirer". I went around the entire day on cloud-9 thinking someone in the school actually liked me. I should have known better... the rose was from my Mom.  

Still don't know why she thought that was a good idea.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Oh, geesh!    No, I don't want anything cold and slippery.  That's a turn off._

 
They're ok every now and then, but because they're so smooth and silky, the top sheet and our down comforter tend to want to SLIDE off the bed together.  I feel the opposite about them though, I tend to feel too warm in satin sheets compared to the Egyptian cotton sateen that I'm accustomed to.  I like my bedding to feel fresh & cool when I slip into it, but after that I want it to keep me comfortable/regulated.  I get too warm in the satin.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Oooh I got another silly v-day story (this is a lil late). 
When I was in 4th grade, this boy who sat in front of me gave me a
halloween pin (for valentines day) with a big spider on it. But ya know, I still own it!


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

My husband and I do not normally  do anything for valentine's day, we are married 21 years and he spoils me daily anyway but this year he wanted to buy me an expensive handbag and I said no so he knows I kind of like vera bradley bags and took me to get one and I took him to dinner. It was  a nice change. I do like the converstion hearts I ate the ones my sons g/f gave him, now he got his g/f a nice gift, a tiffany choker and they have been together 5 months,I love tiffany but it does not like me. I always mean to sell it on ebay but forget. They turn black on me in 4 days so I buy the knockoffs.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Well, it wasn't for Valentine's day that I received something really unusual.  I was taken care of an elderly lady and she passed from natural causes. We were very close.   She was a living little doll.  Her son wanted to give me something special for taking really good  care of her.  He gave me all of his mother's unused enemas.  It was a total of 72 boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw the title of the thread and somehow my mind linked it to that memory.  Who in Hell, but me receives enemas?  Yes, it's the thought.  I know.  Wait!  ???_

 
OK. I clicked the "thanks" button for Lara's post about being grateful for any gift that you receive, but I just don't know what I would think in that situation. Maybe: "Oh, wow! You shouldn't have! No, really. You shouldn't have." :X


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_OK. I clicked the "thanks" button for Lara's post about being grateful for any gift that you receive, but I just don't know what I would think in that situation. Maybe: "Oh, wow! You shouldn't have! No, really. You shouldn't have." :X_

 
I must have half read the OP or not paying attention but that is just strange!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_....I hate when people are anti-Valentines Day._

 
..Sorry, I'm not into Valentine's day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_I don't need a special day to spoil my wife......which is why I think it's lame._

 
^^That's one reason.

I also don't like being bought stuff 'because tradition says this is the day we honour our relationship'. No, that's what our anniversary is for, if we want a particular day.

I really prefer spontaneity. Gifts just because I saw something he might like n randomly bought it... surprise, no expectations...

I also hate that shops get flooded with tacky red stuff. And that all the card displays get reduced to make space for V-day cards (same happens at Yule etc) so it's harder to find a nice birthday card for someone whose birthday is near then.

As for gifts, i once got a box of chocolates. Not from my current boyfriend. The only reason that was not so good is that it signified that he didn't know me very well.


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_..Sorry, I'm not into Valentine's day.



^^That's one reason.

I also don't like being bought stuff 'because tradition says this is the day we honour our relationship'. No, that's what our anniversary is for, if we want a particular day.

I really prefer spontaneity. Gifts just because I saw something he might like n randomly bought it... surprise, no expectations...

I also hate that shops get flooded with tacky red stuff. And that all the card displays get reduced to make space for V-day cards (same happens at Yule etc) so it's harder to find a nice birthday card for someone whose birthday is near then.

As for gifts, i once got a box of chocolates. Not from my current boyfriend. The only reason that was not so good is that it signified that he didn't know me very well._

 
I like it. I even  do a little something for my children. My husband and I do not need reasons to give gifts, yesterday I was down and he surprised me with a clinique lipstick called Beauty just because he knows how much I like lipsticks.
Other than that I look forward to valentines day and the decorations.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_If you have to buy a valentine's day gift and you have been in hte relationship for more than a year....I feel sorry for you.

Lmaest shit ever!_

 
What's wrong with buying gifts for valentines? I love buying stuff for my bf and we've been together for 3 yrs. I also love getting gifts from him.


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *STolEn_KisS* 

 
_What's wrong with buying gifts for valentines? I love buying stuff for my bf and we've been together for 3 yrs. I also love getting gifts from him._

 
I am married 21 years and agree. I feel a certain sense of bitterness  maybe sadness in the post you quoted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To each his own but no one needs to feel sorry for me as I am doing just fine


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* 

 
_I am married 21 years and agree. I feel a certain sense of bitterness  maybe sadness in the post you quoted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To each his own but no one needs to feel sorry for me as I am doing just fine_

 





 that's awesome that u've been married that long.


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *STolEn_KisS* 

 
_





 that's awesome that u've been married that long._

 





 21 yrs and going strong and have celebrated every valentines day too! mothers day,hanukah,christmas etc.. I swear i am perfectly fine, sure everyone has some bad times and if I want something I do not have to wait for this days to get it.  It breaks up the months and little niceties to look forward too. My 20 yr old even called me from sephora last week and asked what I wanted.  I was shocked but so pleased.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I've never received a "crappy" gift from anyone. A Gift is a Gift and its never mandatory..., and its the thought that counts._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_A gift is a gift, regardless of what the gift actually is. Don't be ungrateful about it, just appreciate the sentiment behind it._

 
Yeah, but sometimes a crappy gift can be worse than no gift at all. Like a present that says, "I can't even be bothered to think of something you'd like, I just bought you something cheap and undesirable for form's sake." So I guess you're right, it _is_ the thought that counts 

As an example (OT) I'm reminded of the "gifts" that Starbuck's gives their baristas at Christmas. This year, baristas got a teeny-weeny little keychain, and everybody got the same one. The things literally broke by the end of the day. Nothing says "we cares about you" like useless, poorly-made crap. It left a worse taste in baristas' mouths than if the company just hadn't done anything at all.


----------



## redambition (Feb 23, 2008)

the only valentine's day gifts i've ever really gotten are from my mum. the SO just doesn't do valentine's day.

*shrug*


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 24, 2008)

I got the flu for V-day, it was amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got to enjoy it (and a week of unpaid vacation) for almost 2 weeks!  YAY!\



also, I'd like to agree with the post about a bad , thoughtless gift is worse than nothing at all. It just shows that the person doesnt care enough to think about you, I'd much rather something inexpensive and thoughtful than something expensive and generic.


----------

